# 

## daggulka

Witam.

Znalazłam kilka wątków na ten temat-większość z dość zamierzchłych czasów  :Wink2:  -  przewałkowałam i zostałam w punkcie wyjścia, zdania są mocno podzielone.
Z tym, że po przemyśleniu skłaniam się do użycia pod wylewki grubej folii budowlanej zamiast papy.
Warstwy mają wygladać tak:

parter: 
chudziak
gruba folia
styropian  10cm 
zwykła folia czarna
wylewka zabrojona kratownicą metalową (cholera wie jak to sie nazywa fachowo  :Roll:  )

poddasze:
strop
styropian 5cm
zwykła folia czarna
wylewka 

Może ktoś utwierdzi mnie w przekonaniu , że myślę w dobrym kierunku?  :Wink2:

----------


## kubek2002

Moim zdaniem ok, chociaż zamiast ,,kratownicy,, dałbym włókna

----------


## kubek2002

> Moim zdaniem ok, chociaż zamiast ,,kratownicy,, dałbym włókna


dodam, oczywiście układ taki odpowiada przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, jeżeli nie masz podłogówki śmiało daj pape termozgrzewalną

----------


## odaro

> Napisał kubek2002
> 
> Moim zdaniem ok, chociaż zamiast ,,kratownicy,, dałbym włókna
> 
> 
> dodam, oczywiście układ taki odpowiada przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, jeżeli nie masz podłogówki śmiało daj pape termozgrzewalną


A to papy termozgrzewalnej nie można dawać pod ogrzewanie podłogowe?

----------


## odaro

> Witam.
> 
> Znalazłam kilka wątków na ten temat-większość z dość zamierzchłych czasów  -  przewałkowałam i zostałam w punkcie wyjścia, zdania są mocno podzielone.
> Z tym, że po przemyśleniu skłaniam się do użycia pod wylewki grubej folii budowlanej zamiast papy.


A ja odwrotnie miała być gruba folia 1mm a teraz raczej myślę o papie termogrzewalnej albo papa 1x i na to folia jako 2 warstwa. 

Podobno papa termozgrzewalna lepiej się zachowuje jako izolator cieplny niż folia która będzie leżeć bezpośrednio na betonie.

----------


## kubek2002

> Napisał kubek2002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kubek2002
> 
> ...


papa lepsza jest jak folia, ale jak rozgrzejesz podłogówke to możę być zapaszek, tak u mnie się to objawiło  :Evil:  , na razie jestem dobrej myśli może się wypachnie  :smile:  [/code]
u mnie było tak
-papa termozgrzewalna v70 s30( taka niby specjalna do wewnątrz)
-folia
-styropian(z odblaskiem tam gdzie podłogówka) 2x6 na zakładke
-wylewka z włóknami polipropylenowymi

----------


## daggulka

Hm...ale od izolowania cieplnego to jest styropian  :Roll:  
Folia lub papa są od izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, tylko że:

jeśli położę papę to i tak na to jeszcze będę musaiała dać folię, ponieważ styro nienajlepiej reaguje z lepikiem...czyli wtedy papa i folia- podwójny niepotrzebny koszt według mnie  :Roll:  

a swoją drogą... nie wiem czy dobrze myślę- poprawcie mnie ewentualnie

pod chudziakiem jest piasek....ale ... nie dam sobie głowy urwać że nie osiadł jeszcze troszeczkę przez rok, więc powiedzmy że jest tam może nawet szczelina powietrza...a nawet jesli nie to wilgoci są tam śladowe chyba ilości w tej grubej warstwie piachu  :Roll:  
no i w razie czego styropian przecież nie absorbuje wilgoci   :Roll:  

no a gdyby nie daj boże powódź  się zdarzyła to i tak co mi po tej papie  :Roll:

----------


## kubek2002

> Hm...ale od izolowania cieplnego to jest styropian  
> Folia lub papa są od izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, tylko że:
> 
> jeśli położę papę to i tak na to jeszcze będę musaiała dać folię, ponieważ styro nienajlepiej reaguje z lepikiem...czyli wtedy papa i folia- podwójny niepotrzebny koszt według mnie  
> 
> a swoją drogą... nie wiem czy dobrze myślę- poprawcie mnie ewentualnie
> 
> pod chudziakiem jest piasek....ale ... nie dam sobie głowy urwać że nie osiadł jeszcze troszeczkę przez rok, więc powiedzmy że jest tam może nawet szczelina powietrza...a nawet jesli nie to wilgoci są tam śladowe chyba ilości w tej grubej warstwie piachu  
> no i w razie czego styropian przecież nie absorbuje wilgoci   
> ...



z tą papą dobrze rozumujesz że wchodzi w reakcje z styropianem i przez to daje sie jeszcze folie( koszt folii na 100 m/2 to ze 100zł co to za koszt), nie dawaj zwykłej papy i lepiku bo jest toksyczny i śmierdzący , tylko papa termozgrzewalna, dogrzewana do chudziaka palnikiem gazowym, z zakładką takz 5-7 cm, a jak masz pod chudziakiem wilgoć to nie jest wskazane a konieczność

----------


## pelsona

Ktoś pisał już że nie dałby drugi raz papy termozgrzewalnej, ponieważ czuć ją zwłaszcza przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym. Uważam że uwalniają się z niej trujące związki całymi latami. Owszem jest niezastąpiona jako izolacja pozioma fundamentów, balkonów, tarasów,garaży itp. i na tym koniec. Do wnętrza pomieszczeń a wylewki tak można traktować, niestety uważam się nie nadaje. Za duża powierzchnia którą się oddycha. Papa była dobra za czasów komuny gdy nie było nic innego w zamian. Dzisiaj przy takiej różnorodności folii budowlanych każdy znajdzie coś odpowiedniego bez problemu.
Być może jest nieodzowna przy bardzo podmokłym gruncie ale to chyba przypadki szczególne. 
PS.
Warto zatopić w wylewce w sypialni pod łóżkiem trochę siatki miedzianej jako odpromiennik żył wodnych, które zawsze w większym lub mniejszym stopniu występują, bez oglądania się na radiestetów. Zawsze to spokojniejszy i zdrowszy sen. Uważam nie zaszkodzi  a może pomóc.
pzdr.

----------


## Barbossa

ale jaja, 
czy Ty tak na serio?

----------


## odaro

> Hm...ale od izolowania cieplnego to jest styropian  
> Folia lub papa są od izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, tylko że:


Owszem ale jak położysz papę na betonie a obok kawałek folli to zobaczysz sama jak jest różnica wystarczyc przyłożyć rękę najpierw do papy a pożniej do folii. 

Ale zgadzam się że jest to mało przekonywujący argument





> jeśli położę papę to i tak na to jeszcze będę musaiała dać folię, ponieważ styro nienajlepiej reaguje z lepikiem...czyli wtedy papa i folia- podwójny niepotrzebny koszt według mnie


Każda papa zgrzewalna albo inaczej z modyfikowanym asfaltem może być bez problemów łączona z styropianem.

----------


## pelsona

> ale jaja, 
> czy Ty tak na serio?


jak najbardziej

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> ale jaja, 
> czy Ty tak na serio?
> 
> 
> jak najbardziej


czyli jaja...
uff, ulżyło mi, bo miałem zamiar polemizować

----------


## daggulka

jeszcze jedno mi się nasunęło.... 
przecież między fundamentem a ścianą jest  dwa razy papa na lepiku  :Roll:  ...więc od ścian fundamentowych też wilgoć według wszelkich prawideł się nie dostanie  :Roll:  

ma ktoś jeszze jakieś argumenty "za" papą? bo te dotychczasowe do mnie nie przemawiają i skłaniam się dalej ku folii  :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> Napisał pelsona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Barbossa
> 
> ...


Na spokojny sen w obronie przed żyłami wodnymi można zamiast drogiej siatki z miedzi spać na sienniku - pomaga.
Drugi sposób to wysypac pod łóżko kasztany - tyz pomaga 

Drzewiej to se ludziska radzili   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

drzewniej to takie tam wymyslali,
tera to diwidi, lub (przy słabszym promieniowaniu) sidi sie zakopuje

----------


## pelsona

Skoro zeszliśmy z tematu za moją przyczyną to na marginesie dodam że gościu który produkował taką siatkę do tych celów zbił podobno niezłą kaskę.
Swoją drogą nie wiem gdzie taka siatka jest do kupienia??

----------


## martadela

> tera to diwidi, lub (przy słabszym promieniowaniu) sidi sie zakopuje


  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ja znam metodę z kasztanami.
 :Wink2:

----------


## TomD

Właśnie zakończyłem wylewki i uważam że dobra gruba folia na beton w zupełności wystarczy. Chudziak był wylany prawie rok temu. Jak dotąd był suchutki żadna wilgoć z dołu nie podciągała - folia w zupełności wystarczy jako izolacia. Styropian parter 5 + 3, piętro 3 ( pełni jedynie funkcje wygłuszajace ).

----------


## odaro

> Właśnie zakończyłem wylewki i uważam że dobra gruba folia na beton w zupełności wystarczy. Chudziak był wylany prawie rok temu. Jak dotąd był suchutki żadna wilgoć z dołu nie podciągała - folia w zupełności wystarczy jako izolacia. Styropian parter 5 + 3, piętro 3 ( pełni jedynie funkcje wygłuszajace ).


A to dawałeś folie pod chudziaka?

----------


## MARTiiii

Zadał bym pytanie po diabła ta papa? Ja rozumiem jak ma się piwnice ale jak jest chudziak nad gruntem i jeszcze pod spodem jest piach. To po co papa? Ja mam podloge ponad 0,5m do 0,7m na gruntem, a pod chudziakiem ponad metr ubitego piachu. Na wodzie nie mieszkam, nie widze zadnego sensy by klasc pape termozgrzewalna. 

Bede klasc:
- 2x folia budowlana 0,3
- 9cm na zakladke styropianu fs20
- folia budowlana 0,2
- do 6,5cm wylewki z włóknami (mam troche podlogowki)

----------


## kubek2002

> Zadał bym pytanie po diabła ta papa? Ja rozumiem jak ma się piwnice ale jak jest chudziak nad gruntem i jeszcze pod spodem jest piach. To po co papa? Ja mam podloge ponad 0,5m do 0,7m na gruntem, a pod chudziakiem ponad metr ubitego piachu. Na wodzie nie mieszkam, nie widze zadnego sensy by klasc pape termozgrzewalna. 
> 
> Bede klasc:
> - 2x folia budowlana 0,3
> - 9cm na zakladke styropianu fs20
> - folia budowlana 0,2
> - do 6,5cm wylewki z włóknami (mam troche podlogowki)


to powiem tobie tak, piach to jak gąbka i ciągnie wode i wilgoć z dołu jak diabli, wiosną wylewałem chudziak na jesień było sucho a na wiosne następnego roku na chudziaku plamy wilgoci , po to ta papa, fakt mam wysoki stan wód gruntowych

----------


## daggulka

kubek2002...może Ty masz coś technologicznie źle zrobione   :ohmy:  
u mnie chudziak od zeszłej wiosenki sobie leży....zero wilgoci gdziekolwiek  :Roll:

----------


## kubek2002

> kubek2002...może Ty masz coś technologicznie źle zrobione   
> u mnie chudziak od zeszłej wiosenki sobie leży....zero wilgoci gdziekolwiek


mam zrobione tak
-zdjety humus okolo 20cm(glina)
-na to w kolejnosci:
70cm warstwa pospółki
20cm warstwa żwirku( gruby piach)
10 cm chudziak
woda gruntowa na 50cm

----------


## TomD

> A to dawałeś folie pod chudziaka?


Nie nie dawałem. Napisałem tylko, że chudziak jest suchutki więc nie widze potrzeby dawania papy.

----------


## daggulka

Oki, decyzja podjęta....podwójnie czarna folia budowlana  :big grin:  
końcowe argumenty:
-dom jest wyciągnięty ponad ziemię o kilka bloczków, w fundamentach pospółka, 
-do tej pory - a przetrwaliśmy lato, jesień, zimę- nie znalazłam ani kropelki wilgoci na chudziaku,
-majster i architekt zatwierdzili ... podwójnie folia i można darować sobie z p... się z lepikiem czy papą  :Wink2:  

howkh

----------


## Duży Boban

> Oki, decyzja podjęta....podwójnie czarna folia budowlana


Zamiast folii budowlanej 0,3mm daj taką sztywniejsza folię izolacyjną, też jest czarna, też 0,3mm. Budowlana jest bardziej narażona na przekłucie przez drobinki piasku a ta sztywna jest duuużo bardzie odporna.

----------


## MARTiiii

To napewno też 0,3? Skoro sztywniejsza to i powinna byc grubsza.

U mnie tez zero plam na chudziaku do tej pory. Czy wykonawcy u ciebie wszystko dobrze zrobili to az dziwne by pojawialy sie taki plamy, chodz ekspertem nie jestem.

----------


## Barbossa

> Oki, decyzja podjęta....podwójnie czarna folia budowlana  
> końcowe argumenty:
> -dom jest wyciągnięty ponad ziemię o kilka bloczków, w fundamentach pospółka, 
> -do tej pory - a przetrwaliśmy lato, jesień, zimę- nie znalazłam ani kropelki wilgoci na chudziaku,
> -majster i architekt zatwierdzili ... podwójnie folia i można darować sobie z p... się z lepikiem czy papą  
> 
> howkh


miej świadomość, że jak zaczniesz grzać to i parowanie się zwiększy, skoro pompa ciepła działa, to i pompa wilgoci może
kapilarnie to woda cuda może zdziałać
ja folię bym dopilnował, żeby pokleili na łączeniach, porządnie

----------


## daggulka

Folia pójdzie na zakładkę 10cm...zresztą szerokość se wezmę 5m, więc być może żadnych łączeń nie będzie...no i sama se to zrobię (pewna będę że porządnie  :Roll:  )

----------


## Atomic

> Zamiast folii budowlanej 0,3mm daj taką sztywniejsza folię izolacyjną, też jest czarna, też 0,3mm. Budowlana jest bardziej narażona na przekłucie przez drobinki piasku a ta sztywna jest duuużo bardzie odporna.


Właśnie się zastanawiałem nad tą przekłuwającą się folią.
Tak naprawdę nikt nie jest w stanie wyczyścić powierzchnię chudziaka tak, aby nie było żadnych drobinek piasku.
Może warto na chudziaka położyć zwykłą papę podkładową (papierową) jako warstwę wyrównującą, a na nią dopiero folię budowlaną? W końcu tak papa nie kosztuje dużo.

----------


## Eugeniusz_

> Właśnie zakończyłem wylewki i uważam że dobra gruba folia na beton w zupełności wystarczy. Chudziak był wylany prawie rok temu. Jak dotąd był suchutki żadna wilgoć z dołu nie podciągała - folia w zupełności wystarczy jako izolacia. Styropian parter 5 + 3, piętro 3 ( pełni jedynie funkcje wygłuszajace ).


Tutaj nalęzy się zastanowić czy brak przykrycia folią nie powodowął systematycznego spokojnego wysychania, więc się nie uwidoczni wilgoć.   :oops:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## daggulka

no to może ktoś wreszcie wyjaśni łopatologicznie  skąd niby miałaby być ta wilgoć?

----------


## MARTiiii

wielki potop   :Confused:  ?

----------


## daggulka

według mnie nie ma takiej opcji  która spowodowałaby zaciągnięcie wilgoci przez chudziak ... oczywiście poza powodzią czy podtopieniem domu.... ale to sytuacje ekstremalne i wtedy papa pod styropianem niewiele tu pomoże  :Wink2:

----------


## Krzysztofik

http://dom.gazeta.pl/Ladny-Dom/1,61600,1043286.html
Miłej lektury, pamiętając o tym iż oczywiste rzeczy są prawdziwe mimo iż są publikowane w "gazetkach".

----------


## daggulka

piszą:
Podciąganie kapilarne jest zjawiskiem powszechnym także w gruntach i może być przyczyną stałego zawilgocenia ziemi przy budynku. O ile żwir i piasek nie są dobrymi "przewodnikami" kapilarnymi, to gliny i iły mogą transportować wilgoć w górę od 5 do 50 m.

w fundamentach mam metr a gdzieniegdzie i więcej  piasku, domek wyciągnięty ponad ziemię na 4 bloczki z przodu, 6 z tyłu ...nie popadajmy w skrajności  :Roll:  
zresztą jest tak jak mówię: 9 miesięcy podłoga zalana chudziakiem i nie widzę, żeby coś się działo  :Roll:

----------


## odaro

> no to może ktoś wreszcie wyjaśni łopatologicznie  skąd niby miałaby być ta wilgoć?


Tak wyszło że u mnie nie ma jeszcze chudziaka ale mam też około 1m piasku od gruntu rodzimego do punktu zero.

Pierwsze powierzchowne 20cm piasku jest suche ale wystarczyc trochę głębiej wykopać i piasek jest bardzo wigotny żeby nie powiedzieć że jest mokry - i skąd ta wilgoć   :smile:  


A co myślicie żeby dać jedno warstwę folii *pod* chudziaka z drugą *na* chudziaka zamiast 2 warstw papy termozgrzewalnej.

----------


## pietrix

> A co myślicie żeby dać jedno warstwę folii pod chudziaka z drugą na chudziaka zamiast 2 warstw papy termozgrzewalnej.


Po co dwie warstwy papy wystarczy jedna.

Ja dałem u siebie pape termozgrzewalną i nie są to duże koszty a bynajmniej jest jakieś zabezpieczenie przed wilgocią. Na to pójdzie folia, 2 x styropan, folia i wylewka.
Na niektórych rzeczach nie warto zaoszczędzić pare złociszy.   :smile:

----------


## piotrm74

1) Jaką papę termozgrzewalną kupiliście/polecacie?
2 Kto wam układał?
3) Czy grzejemy na całej długości czy tylko na połączeniach?

Piotr M z Warszawy

----------


## darsalam

Podciągam temat.Jak prawidłowo powinny być przygotowane warstwy pod podłogówke.Dawać papę a pod nią jakieś "mazidło" czy odpuścić i dać folie a może i pape i folie???

----------


## Jarek.P

A jak folię dawaną jako izolacja pozioma łączyć z izolacją poziomą ścian fundamentowych? Ściany te są u mnie równo z chudziakiem, tak że na chudziaku naokoło wszystkich ścian wystaje u mnie 15cm kołnierz standardowej folii PVC do izolacji fundamentowych. Czymś to z folią rozkładaną na chudziaku kleić (czym?), czy po prostu folię wywijać na ściany, a może jeszcze inaczej się to robi?

J.

----------


## okojan

Podbijam temat.
1.Folia czy papa? 
Pomiedzy ścianami zewnętrznymi a fundamentem mam pape x2 (nie klejona, jakas tak co sama pod naciskiem sie miała skleic - na osnowie z jakiegoś polistyrenu czy coś podobnego).Wystaje do wewnątrz jakies 10 cm.
2.Dawać pape na chdziaka aby ja połączyć czy folie? 
3.Jak papę , to jaką i czy ją łączyć ( poszczególne pasy wewnątrz pomieszczeń) z soba? Nie popęka jak bedzie połączona przy ruchach chudziaka?
4.A może pape i na to folię x 2 i dopiero styropian? 
5 Czy samą folie ( ale jak ja połączyć z wystającą papą ( izolacja  scian na fundamencie)?Czy sie nie poprzeciera od chodzenia?
6. Czy papa termozgrzewalna faktycznie nie reaguje z styropianem?

----------


## okojan

Zapomniłem dodać, ze bede miał podłogówke na całości. Niektórzy piszą, ze papa może smierdzieć ale nikt nie pisze , ze mu msierdzi. Wszyscy , ze może!!!!! Jak jest faktycznie??

----------


## Pawel78

Papa termozgrzewalna lub na lepiku zabezpiecza przed dostawaniem się wilgoci do budynku z gruntu. Wykonanie izolacji z folii takiej gwarancji nie daje bo w 99% nie jest ze sobą łączona. Czy śmierdzi? Wątpię ze względu na barierę jaką stanowi styropian, którego jest na posadzce na gruncie ok.10cm.
Obecnie papy modyfikowane nie zawierają rozpuszczalników, które wchodziły w reakcję ze styropianem.

----------


## iwb

to niebieskie to mata a nie folia, nie ma tu żadnej papy tylko hydroizolacja hybrydowa, i jest trwałe połączenie izolacji poziomej pod ścianą z izolacją na płycie

to nowe technologie stosowane w domach energooszczędnych, w Polsce za 15 lat będą dostępne w castoramach obich czy PSB  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Czy śmierdzi? Wątpię ze względu na barierę jaką stanowi styropian, którego jest na posadzce na gruncie ok.10cm.


Jaki styropian? W moim przypadku będzie go 0. U mnie kolejność warstw od dołu jest taka folia, styropian, folia, 25 cm betonu. Pod wszystkimi ścianami na parterze 0,5 metrowej szerokości paski papy. Na to pójdą rurki CO i zostanie to uzupełnione 6-8 cm mixokreta z zagęszczeniem lub 4-5 cm anhydrytu. Tu się jeszcze waham

----------


## okojan

plusfoto - paweł78 pisał do mnie, ponieważ ja bede miał styropian i mysle czy dac pape czy folie. Chodzi mi o to czy bedzie smierdziala papa, a Paweł78 pisze, ze nie powinna :smile:  :smile: 
Moze ktos, coś jeszcze doradzi lub sie wypowie?

----------


## wojtekdomus

> plusfoto - paweł78 pisał do mnie, ponieważ ja bede miał styropian i mysle czy dac pape czy folie. Chodzi mi o to czy bedzie smierdziala papa, a Paweł78 pisze, ze nie powinna
> Moze ktos, coś jeszcze doradzi lub sie wypowie?


ja bym dał jedno i drugie .Papę  pociągnąłbym tak aby połączyła się z izolacja poziomą ścian tak aby tworzyły ciągłą barierę. Folii z papą nie połączysz. N papę dałbym folie która jest gazoszczelna i chroniła by Ciebie przed brzydkim zapachem a styropian przed ewentualnym znikaniem.

----------


## fighter1983

iwb z tym PSB Cie ponioslo lekko wymieniajac w jednym ciagu z Obi i Casto...

aaaa juz wiem dlaczego  :smile:  Autoryzowany wykonawca mc bauchemie... zaskocze Cie PSB np ma w ofercie Botament BM92.... odpowiednik Nanuflexu ktory jest dedykowany dla wykonawcy... wiec..
co ciekawe MC Bauchemie jest w OBI - jako Ultrament... 

A przeciez MC Bauchemie to ten sam producent: MC Bauchemie dla Ciebie, Botament dla m.in PSB, Ultrament dla marketow 

Schomburg, Sika, BASF, MC, PIR, PUR, Aerogel, iniekty: krzemiany do przepon poziomych, epoksydy do zszywania rys, piany i zywice poliuretanowe..., izolacje kurtynowe...szpachlowki pcc... takie rzeczy znajdziesz w tym wzgardzonym przez Ciebie PSB

Zdziwilbys sie... oj zdziwil... i nieladnie tak ogolnikowo pisac...

----------


## x5d

> to powiem tobie tak, piach to jak gąbka i ciągnie wode i wilgoć z dołu jak diabli, wiosną wylewałem chudziak na jesień było sucho a na wiosne następnego roku na chudziaku plamy wilgoci , po to ta papa, fakt mam wysoki stan wód gruntowych


piach nie ciągnie wody. wsiąka w niego jak najbardziej ale z dołu nie ciągnie. przeczytałem to i zrobiłem doświadczenie w szklanej rurze o długości 1.2m i średnicy 6 cm.  podciągnęło zaledwie centymetr ponad poziom rozlanej pod nim wody (choć chciałem dowieść że nie przekroczy połowy - test trzy dobowy).

----------


## Aedifico

> piach nie ciągnie wody. wsiąka w niego jak najbardziej ale z dołu nie ciągnie. przeczytałem to i zrobiłem doświadczenie w szklanej rurze o długości 1.2m i średnicy 6 cm.  podciągnęło zaledwie centymetr ponad poziom rozlanej pod nim wody (choć chciałem dowieść że nie przekroczy połowy - test trzy dobowy).


Oczywiście,że piasek podciąga kapilarnie !

http://www.nascon.pl/upload/files/13...ć_czynna.pdf

_2 Piasek gruby od 3 cm do 15 cm
1 Żwir < 3 cm
Lp. Rodzaj gruntu Wysokość Hk
Piasek średni od 15 cm do 30 cm
Piasek drobny od 30 cm do 50 cm
Piasek pylasty od 50 cm do 2 m
Pył od 2 m do 5 m
Glina od 5 m do 15 m
Ił piaszczysty od 15 m do 50 m
Ił > 50 m

_

----------


## Crisiano

Hmm... czyli jak mam 2m piasku, żwiru pod podłogą, a wody gruntowe jeszcze niżej to w zasadzie izolacja pozioma w moim przypadku to zbytek?

----------


## akumulator

MOJA OPCJA TAKA ... może się mylę
Dom parterowy bez piwnicy.
1. Na chudziak  asfaltowy r-r gruntowy modyfikowany SBS do oczyszczania i gruntowania betonu.
2. Elastyczny kit przy oknie tarasowym na całej długości ściany.
3.Papa icopal szybki profil SBS
4.Styropian EPS 100 i dopiero wylewka  :wink:

----------


## mirek118

Podłączam się pod temat gdyż też rozważam papa, czy folia na chudziak w piwnicy, która będzie ogrzewana podłogówką. Moja sytuacja wygląda tak. Piwnica w bardzo suchym gruncie, na zdjęciu poniżej widać warstwy piasku w wykopie. Wykop pod piwnicę robiliśmy na początku września 2012, zasypany był 01.12.2013 - w tym czasie nie widziałem tam wody nawet po deszczach. Chudziak lałem w sierpniu 2013, i w czasie gdy piwnica była bez chudziaka wody tam nie widziałem. Pod chudziakiem nie dawałem żadnej foli tylko zostawiłem rodzimy piach. Teraz mam w jednym pomieszczeniu w piwnicy zostawiony otwór prostokątny na ukrycie w posadzce pompy do wyrzucenia wody z pralni. W otworze na dnie ciągle rodzimy piach - wody nie widać, ale będę całą zimę sprawdzał regularnie. 
Na ławach mam podwójną warstwę papy na lepiku (na zimno), później warstwa z bloczka betonowego (wysokość 14 cm) i jeszcze raz warstwa papy. Także mam teraz dwie warstwy papy jako izolację poziomą; jedna na poziomie chudziaka, a druga 15 cm wyżej. Niestety, ale podczas prac wystające poziomo warstwy papy uległy uszkodzeniu, poszarpały się itp. Jedynym sposobem na połączeni ich z izolacją na chudziaku byłoby zastosowanie papy i zgrzanie jej do warstw poziomych wystających z muru. W ten sposób miałbym w miarę szczelną izolację. Myślę, że folią nie uszczelniłbym w ten sposób, chyba, że wystarczy wywinąć folię z 15 cm na ścianę i już. Pytanie czy jest sens przy takim gruncie stosować wersję z papą, czy wystarczy folia?
Jeśli chodzi o ogrzanie papy rurkami to nie raczej się tego nie obawiam ponieważ:

1. Na papę dałbym 10-15 cm styro i nie sądzę, że warstwa styro przepuści ciepło w dół w kierunku papy.
2. Nawet jeśli ciepło dotrze do papy to pamiętajmy, że ogrzewanie podłogowe prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane ma na zasilaniu wodę o temp. 35-37*C, a więc jest to woda o temp. ludzkiego ciała, zakładając że całe 37*C przedrze się w dół do papy przez warstwę 10 cm styro.
3. Nie sądzę 37*C rozgrzało papę do tego stopnia, że zaczęłaby wydzielać jakieś związki chemiczne. gdyby tak było to pewnie nie można by jej zbyt długo trzymać w rękach.
Pozostaje sprawa lepiku, być może ten lekko podgrzany coś wydziela? Ale czy 37*C wystarczy żeby go podgrzać. Może jakiś fachowiec się wypowie?

Mój grunt:

----------


## marian.piotrowski5

Podoba mi się opcja akumulatora. Chyba zastosuję podobne rozwiązanie.

----------


## mirek118

> Podoba mi się opcja akumulatora. Chyba zastosuję podobne rozwiązanie.


so krórego posta się odnosisz?

----------


## mirek118

> Podłączam się pod temat gdyż też rozważam papa, czy folia na chudziak w piwnicy, która będzie ogrzewana podłogówką. Moja sytuacja wygląda tak. Piwnica w bardzo suchym gruncie, na zdjęciu poniżej widać warstwy piasku w wykopie. Wykop pod piwnicę robiliśmy na początku września 2012, zasypany był 01.12.2013 - w tym czasie nie widziałem tam wody nawet po deszczach. Chudziak lałem w sierpniu 2013, i w czasie gdy piwnica była bez chudziaka wody tam nie widziałem. Pod chudziakiem nie dawałem żadnej foli tylko zostawiłem rodzimy piach. Teraz mam w jednym pomieszczeniu w piwnicy zostawiony otwór prostokątny na ukrycie w posadzce pompy do wyrzucenia wody z pralni. W otworze na dnie ciągle rodzimy piach - wody nie widać, ale będę całą zimę sprawdzał regularnie. 
> Na ławach mam podwójną warstwę papy na lepiku (na zimno), później warstwa z bloczka betonowego (wysokość 14 cm) i jeszcze raz warstwa papy. Także mam teraz dwie warstwy papy jako izolację poziomą; jedna na poziomie chudziaka, a druga 15 cm wyżej. Niestety, ale podczas prac wystające poziomo warstwy papy uległy uszkodzeniu, poszarpały się itp. Jedynym sposobem na połączeni ich z izolacją na chudziaku byłoby zastosowanie papy i zgrzanie jej do warstw poziomych wystających z muru. W ten sposób miałbym w miarę szczelną izolację. Myślę, że folią nie uszczelniłbym w ten sposób, chyba, że wystarczy wywinąć folię z 15 cm na ścianę i już. Pytanie czy jest sens przy takim gruncie stosować wersję z papą, czy wystarczy folia?
> Jeśli chodzi o ogrzanie papy rurkami to nie raczej się tego nie obawiam ponieważ:
> 
> 1. Na papę dałbym 10-15 cm styro i nie sądzę, że warstwa styro przepuści ciepło w dół w kierunku papy.
> 2. Nawet jeśli ciepło dotrze do papy to pamiętajmy, że ogrzewanie podłogowe prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane ma na zasilaniu wodę o temp. 35-37*C, a więc jest to woda o temp. ludzkiego ciała, zakładając że całe 37*C przedrze się w dół do papy przez warstwę 10 cm styro.
> 3. Nie sądzę 37*C rozgrzało papę do tego stopnia, że zaczęłaby wydzielać jakieś związki chemiczne. gdyby tak było to pewnie nie można by jej zbyt długo trzymać w rękach.
> Pozostaje sprawa lepiku, być może ten lekko podgrzany coś wydziela? Ale czy 37*C wystarczy żeby go podgrzać. Może jakiś fachowiec się wypowie?
> 
> Mój grunt:


Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć w tym temacie?

----------


## talar

Ja u siebie mam również piaszczysty grunt. Na chudziaku ktory sie konczy rowno ze scianami dałem warstwe papy termozgrzewalnej. Teraz przed ociepleniem podłogi i wylewkami zgrzeję  to z papą termozgrzewalną na chudziaku. Byz moze położe folię na to jeszcze (mam troche pozostałej po wcześniejszych pracach). Jednak izolacja z tej foli dla wilgoci i potencjalnych gazów z papy będzie srednio skuteczna ze wzgledu na zniszczenia jakie powstaja w  folii podczas ukladania. Lepik na zimno nie jest zalecany do izolacji podłogi ze wględu na duze ilosci gazów ktore wydziela. Alternatywa dla papy termozgrzewalnej to lepik na ciepło i zwykła papa.

----------


## Domderlis

Odnośnie tej papy i temperatury 37...to zamknij w garażu rolkę i wrzuć tam farelkę niech Ci podgrzeje temperaturę do 30...i po 24 wejdź na lecznicze inhalacje hehehe. Tak na poważnie to ile tego ciepła przeniknie przez 10cm styro ?

----------


## Crisiano

A ja dam na chudziaka xps'a 3 cm a na to jakiś styropian podłogowy. Żadnej papy czy foli.
Folia dopiero na styropianie.

----------


## mirek118

> Podłączam się pod temat gdyż też rozważam papa, czy folia na chudziak w piwnicy, która będzie ogrzewana podłogówką. Moja sytuacja wygląda tak. Piwnica w bardzo suchym gruncie, na zdjęciu poniżej widać warstwy piasku w wykopie. Wykop pod piwnicę robiliśmy na początku września 2012, zasypany był 01.12.2013 - w tym czasie nie widziałem tam wody nawet po deszczach. Chudziak lałem w sierpniu 2013, i w czasie gdy piwnica była bez chudziaka wody tam nie widziałem. Pod chudziakiem nie dawałem żadnej foli tylko zostawiłem rodzimy piach. Teraz mam w jednym pomieszczeniu w piwnicy zostawiony otwór prostokątny na ukrycie w posadzce pompy do wyrzucenia wody z pralni. W otworze na dnie ciągle rodzimy piach - wody nie widać, ale będę całą zimę sprawdzał regularnie. 
> Na ławach mam podwójną warstwę papy na lepiku (na zimno), później warstwa z bloczka betonowego (wysokość 14 cm) i jeszcze raz warstwa papy. Także mam teraz dwie warstwy papy jako izolację poziomą; jedna na poziomie chudziaka, a druga 15 cm wyżej. Niestety, ale podczas prac wystające poziomo warstwy papy uległy uszkodzeniu, poszarpały się itp. Jedynym sposobem na połączeni ich z izolacją na chudziaku byłoby zastosowanie papy i zgrzanie jej do warstw poziomych wystających z muru. W ten sposób miałbym w miarę szczelną izolację. Myślę, że folią nie uszczelniłbym w ten sposób, chyba, że wystarczy wywinąć folię z 15 cm na ścianę i już. Pytanie czy jest sens przy takim gruncie stosować wersję z papą, czy wystarczy folia?
> Jeśli chodzi o ogrzanie papy rurkami to nie raczej się tego nie obawiam ponieważ:
> 
> 1. Na papę dałbym 10-15 cm styro i nie sądzę, że warstwa styro przepuści ciepło w dół w kierunku papy.
> 2. Nawet jeśli ciepło dotrze do papy to pamiętajmy, że ogrzewanie podłogowe prawidłowo zaprojektowane i wykonane ma na zasilaniu wodę o temp. 35-37*C, a więc jest to woda o temp. ludzkiego ciała, zakładając że całe 37*C przedrze się w dół do papy przez warstwę 10 cm styro.
> 3. Nie sądzę 37*C rozgrzało papę do tego stopnia, że zaczęłaby wydzielać jakieś związki chemiczne. gdyby tak było to pewnie nie można by jej zbyt długo trzymać w rękach.
> Pozostaje sprawa lepiku, być może ten lekko podgrzany coś wydziela? Ale czy 37*C wystarczy żeby go podgrzać. Może jakiś fachowiec się wypowie?
> 
> ...



Czy ktoś może doradzić? Papa, czy folia w sytuacji opisanej w cytacie powyżej...

----------


## marnon

trochę "wody" upłynęło znów, teraz ja stoję przed kolejnym dylematem --- 100% podłogówka, dom bez piwnic, grunt mieszakny trochę gliny trochę piachu... jak miałem fundamenty po obfitych deszczach woda w wykopie szybko nie schodziła... teraz się zastanawiam czy dawać papę na chudziak... pod chudziakiem (ok10cm) piasek zagęszczony, do tego studnia chłonna głęboka na 4,5m drenaż opaskowy . studnia suchutka, przy opadach drenaż ściąga wodę ale jest jej bardzo mało. Poziom chudziaka jest jakieś 20cm wyżej od gruntu... 

jest sens dawać papę ? jedni polecają inni mówią że wystarczy sama folia, jeśli folia to zwykła budowlana czy jakaś specjalna ?

----------


## mirek118

> trochę "wody" upłynęło znów, teraz ja stoję przed kolejnym dylematem --- 100% podłogówka, dom bez piwnic, grunt mieszakny trochę gliny trochę piachu... jak miałem fundamenty po obfitych deszczach woda w wykopie szybko nie schodziła... teraz się zastanawiam czy dawać papę na chudziak... pod chudziakiem (ok10cm) piasek zagęszczony, do tego studnia chłonna głęboka na 4,5m drenaż opaskowy . studnia suchutka, przy opadach drenaż ściąga wodę ale jest jej bardzo mało. Poziom chudziaka jest jakieś 20cm wyżej od gruntu... 
> 
> jest sens dawać papę ? jedni polecają inni mówią że wystarczy sama folia, jeśli folia to zwykła budowlana czy jakaś specjalna ?


Jak zdecydujesz się  na papę to tylko tą  grubą termozgrzewalną. A jak folia to budowlana gruba dla pewności podwójnie

----------


## marnon

problem w tym że mimo tylu przeczytanych informacji sam dalej nie wiem czy warto wydawać bądź co bądź sporo więcej na papę czy pozostać przy trochę grubszej foli ... tak samo jak z wylewkami zwykłe vs anhydryt ... co etap to milion wątpliwości a gotowych rozwiązań brak  :smile:

----------


## mirek118

> problem w tym że mimo tylu przeczytanych informacji sam dalej nie wiem czy warto wydawać bądź co bądź sporo więcej na papę czy pozostać przy trochę grubszej foli ... tak samo jak z wylewkami zwykłe vs anhydryt ... co etap to milion wątpliwości a gotowych rozwiązań brak


To fakt że  dobra papa kosztuje. Tez miałem ten dylemat tylko ze u mnie w piwnicy i dlatego w końcu wybrałem papę. Chociaż  teren mam suchy. Weź  pod uwagę  jedno: tego juz nigdy nie zmienisz jakby coś było nie tak.
Papę przynajmniej będziesz miał  do czego przygrzac - chodzi mi o połączenie jej z papą jaką pewnie masz pomiędzy bloczkami fundamentu na poziomie chudziaka.
A do czego tą  folię  przykleisz? A przecież izolacja musi mieć ciągłość bo inaczej nie ma sensu

----------


## Pan Marian

Wszystkie materiały występują w różnych wersjach jakościowych, dlatego w zależności od wybranego sposobu wykonania izolacji radziłbym o analizę wybranego materiału a raczej właściwości jakimi się cechuje. Bez robienia pseudoreklamy - patrzcie co kupujecie bo czasem człowiek dzisiaj zaoszczędzi kilkanaście złotych a wpłynie to w znaczny sposób na cały czas użytkowania budynku.

----------


## mirek118

> Wszystkie materiały występują w różnych wersjach jakościowych, dlatego w zależności od wybranego sposobu wykonania izolacji radziłbym o analizę wybranego materiału a raczej właściwości jakimi się cechuje. Bez robienia pseudoreklamy - patrzcie co kupujecie bo czasem człowiek dzisiaj zaoszczędzi kilkanaście złotych a wpłynie to w znaczny sposób na cały czas użytkowania budynku.


W przypadku papy vs. folia nie rozmawiamy o kilkunastu złotych ale o jakimś  tysiącu  (zależy jaka powierzchnia). Natomiast zgodzę się że teraz zaoszczędzisz ale jak coś będzie nie tak to już nie poprawisz. Kup papę, a oszczędności poszukaj w wyposażeniu łazienki albo kuchni  :Smile:  tam zawsze po latach możesz pozmieniać.
Znam takich co budując niemalże gwoździe prostowali po szalunkach, a później lampkę nad lustro za 1500 złotych kupowali. No ale lampkę to znajomi widzą...  :Smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Znam takich co budując niemalże gwoździe prostowali po szalunkach, a później lampkę nad lustro za 1500 złotych kupowali. No ale lampkę to znajomi widzą...


Kurcze, więc moi znajomi i u Ciebie się budowali?
Papa, tylko to jest najlepszą izolacją chudziaka, żadna folia szczególnie na tak nierówną i ostrą powierzchnię. Można oczywiście zastosować folię do oczek wodnych , ale kogo na nią stać dawać na chudziak, zapewne tylko producenta.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mirek118

> Kurcze, więc moi znajomi i u Ciebie się budowali?
> Papa, tylko to jest najlepszą izolacją chudziaka, żadna folia szczególnie na tak nierówną i ostrą powierzchnię. Można oczywiście zastosować folię do oczek wodnych , ale kogo na nią stać dawać na chudziak, zapewne tylko producenta.
> Pozdrawiam


 :Smile: . Tak druciarzy nie brakuje. Ale na koniec jakiś najnowszy TV lub podłoga z drewna egzotycznego bo to przecież goście widzą  :Smile: 

a wracając do tematu kolego *marnon* to moim skromnym zdaniem na razie nie jesteś na etapie, w którym powinieneś szukać jakiś znacznych oszczędności. Jak możesz to nie oszczędzaj tam gdzie już nigdy w życiu nie będziesz mógł nic poprawić.

A co do pytania o wylewki, chociaż to nie ten wątek. Anhydryt szybciej się nagrzewa i szybciej oddaje ciepło. Będziesz miał podłogówkę? Jeśli nie to chyba nie ma powodu do anhydrytu. Jeśli tak to masz następne pytanie; chcesz żeby posadzka szybciej ciepło oddawała? Ja mam 100% podłogówki i wręcz przeciwnie - zależało mi na tym żeby posadzka jak najdłużej ciepło trzymała i dlatego wybrałem wylewki cementowe.
Ja innych "zalet" anhydrytu nie znam, ale z chęcią poznam. Sam nie jestem fachowcem, dlatego moje opinie "skrzyżuj" jeszcze z kimś  :Smile:

----------


## marnon

oszczędność to nie argument jeśli chodzi o ten etap, z faktów bądź mitów naczytałem się o papie że :
- reaguje ze styropianem ( jakieś substancje w papie, rozpuszczalniki itp)
- warto dać jak jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych 
- na papę i tak trzeba dać folię 
- papa przy podłogówce potrafi być wyczuwalna podczas ogrzewania 

forum ma to do siebie że jeden uważa że ma rację , kilka innych osób to powtórzy doda od siebie i niezły zamęt się robi... szukam raczej jakiegoś wypośrodkowania... jaką papę polecacie ?  na parterze mam ok 100m2 podłogi... ja robię podłogówkę w całym domu łącznie z garażem, a o wylewkach anhydrytowych myślę tylko ze względu na to że mam planowane tylko 10cm styropianu pod podłogówką na parterze co jest obecnie trochę mało, przy anhydrycie mogę dac więcej izolacji bo jest tej wylewki mniej ok 4-5cm ... pytanie czy nie lepiej dać lepszy styropian a zwykłą wylewkę.

----------


## CityMatic

> ....jaką papę polecacie ?  na parterze mam ok 100m2 podłogi... .


Sam zastosowałem V60 S24 Szybki Profil SBS - Icopala, czy dobrze to się okarze po latach, zastosowałem na tą papę również folię  oddzielając ją od styropianu czemu ? bo też się naczytałem, a koszt niewielki.
U mnie również 100% podłogówki - nic nigdy czuć nie było tą papą nawet jak grzałem na maxa.
Fakt czuć papą jak się ją układa, wszak palnik ją topi i w taki sposób uzyskuje się połączenie . Po ok 3 dniach i wywietrzeniu sama w sobie już nie śmierdziała. Bardziej czuć było tynk na ścianach. Układałem na 168 m2 całość w dwóch etapach przed (łącząc izolacje poziomą ścian i posadzkę) i po tynkowaniu(chudziak). Układanie zajęło mi 18 godzin. Folię rozkładałem ok 4 godzin.
O wylewkach niewiele mogę powiedzieć, ale w Twoim przypadku zastosował bym jak najlepszą i najgrubszą izolację termiczną masz niewiele miejsca więc zapewne rozważał bym również wylewkę anhydrytową.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mirek118

> Sam zastosowałem V60 S24 Szybki Profil SBS - Icopala, czy dobrze to się okarze po latach, zastosowałem na tą papę również folię  oddzielając ją od styropianu czemu ? bo też się naczytałem, a koszt niewielki.
> U mnie również 100% podłogówki - nic nigdy czuć nie było tą papą nawet jak grzałem na maxa.
> Fakt czuć papą jak się ją układa, wszak palnik ją topi i w taki sposób uzyskuje się połączenie . Po ok 3 dniach i wywietrzeniu sama w sobie już nie śmierdziała. Bardziej czuć było tynk na ścianach. Układałem na 168 m2 całość w dwóch etapach przed (łącząc izolacje poziomą ścian i posadzkę) i po tynkowaniu(chudziak). Układanie zajęło mi 18 godzin. Folię rozkładałem ok 4 godzin.
> O wylewkach niewiele mogę powiedzieć, ale w Twoim przypadku zastosował bym jak najlepszą i najgrubszą izolację termiczną masz niewiele miejsca więc zapewne rozważał bym również wylewkę anhydrytową.
> Pozdrawiam


Tez mam papę pod posadzka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w piwnicy. Tez jakis Icopal tylko nie pamiętam modelu, ale taka gruba byla 5mm.
Co prawda wprowadzam się za ok. 3-4 tyg.   :Smile:  ale grzeje już od października i jestem tam codziennie i nic nie czuję. Miałem ten sam dylemat ale:
- co do reakcji ze styropianem to dałem na papę  folię  budowlaną i to podwójnie
- co do zapachu pod wpływem temp. to wytłumaczyłem sobie to tak ze temp. wody w podłogowce to max 36 stopni, czyli tyle co temp mojego ciała a dotykałem papę i nic się z nią nie działo  :Smile: . No i trzeba pamiętać że rurki podłogówki od papy oddziela jeszcze styropian który z tych 36 stopni do papy niewiele już przepuści. Ciepło pójdzie  raczej do góry.

Co do styropianu z lepszą  lambda to ja tak zrobiłem właśnie  w piwnicy. Dałem szary 0.031  10cm. Producent zapewniał ze się nadaje ale wyraźnie było czuć  ze się uginał dużo bardziej niż  zwykły podłogowy , (lambda =0.044) który zastosowałem na wyższych kondygnacjach. No ale na razie wylewki się nie zapadają wiec pewnie ten szary faktycznie się nadawał. Musisz to dobrze sprawdzić  jak będziesz dawał grafitowy w posadzkę.

----------


## mirek118

Sorki. Mój  post powyżej był  oczywiście do marnona

----------


## marnon

na forum polecali taki Austrotherm podłoga premium 031, 80 kps 

co do papy trochę się tego obawiam, tak jak piszecie lepsza izolacja ale ta cała chemia w tym czy aby nie będzie szkodziła... 

jak to bywa na każdym etapie można doktorat zrobić będąc laikiem bo czytacz czytasz i czytasz i już nic z tego nie wiesz nic.

----------


## 5zymon

Dołącze się do dyskusji  :Smile: . Mam ten sam problem papa czy folia. Myślałem żeby całość pomalować *dysperbitem* i na to położyć 2x folie, zamiast papy. Rzecz w tym że nigdy w życiu nie miałem nic do czynienia z kładzeniem papy  :Smile:  nie wiem jak miałbym sobie z tym poradzić, pomalowanie dysperbitem i położenie folii wydaje się z kolei mniej skomplikowane....

----------


## CityMatic

> Dołącze się do dyskusji . Mam ten sam problem papa czy folia. Myślałem żeby całość pomalować *dysperbitem* i na to położyć 2x folie, zamiast papy. Rzecz w tym że nigdy w życiu nie miałem nic do czynienia z kładzeniem papy  nie wiem jak miałbym sobie z tym poradzić, pomalowanie dysperbitem i położenie folii wydaje się z kolei mniej skomplikowane....


Pomaluj dysperbitem  ok 1m2 chudziaka połóż na nim folię czarną, przyciśnij paczką styropianu. Za 3-4 dni podnieś folię - może to przekona Cię do innego rozwiązania. Czemu szukacie oszczędności tam gdzie ich nie ma?

----------


## 5zymon

> Pomaluj dysperbitem  ok 1m2 chudziaka połóż na nim folię czarną, przyciśnij paczką styropianu. Za 3-4 dni podnieś folię - może to przekona Cię do innego rozwiązania. Czemu szukacie oszczędności tam gdzie ich nie ma?


Nie szukam oszczędności, sam papy nigdy nie kładłem a nie wiem gdzie szukać kogoś kto mi ją położy  :Smile:  wiesz pomyślałem o rozwiązaniu które mogę*wykonać sam. Z resztą*pod ewentualną papą też jeszcze chciałem sam pomalować dysperbitem. Dysperbit jest na bazie wody z tego co czytałem i nie ma żadnych żrących środków....zniszczy folie?

----------


## mirek118

> Nie szukam oszczędności, sam papy nigdy nie kładłem a nie wiem gdzie szukać kogoś kto mi ją położy  wiesz pomyślałem o rozwiązaniu które mogę*wykonać sam. Z resztą*pod ewentualną papą też jeszcze chciałem sam pomalować dysperbitem. Dysperbit jest na bazie wody z tego co czytałem i nie ma żadnych żrących środków....zniszczy folie?


Butla z gazem, palnik za 130 zł i nieco bardziej doświadczony budowlaniec Ci to zrobi. Samemu też nic trudnego właściwie chociaż ja się nie podjąłem bo nie mam zmysłu majsterkowicza  :Smile:

----------


## CityMatic

> Nie szukam oszczędności, sam papy nigdy nie kładłem a nie wiem gdzie szukać kogoś kto mi ją położy  wiesz pomyślałem o rozwiązaniu które mogę*wykonać sam. Z resztą*pod ewentualną papą też jeszcze chciałem sam pomalować dysperbitem. Dysperbit jest na bazie wody z tego co czytałem i nie ma żadnych żrących środków....zniszczy folie?


Nie zniszczy folii, ale położenie papy szczególnie termozgrzewalnej jest niczym innym jak układaniem chodników w mieszkaniu, tak jak kolega wspomniał butla , palnik i można samemu ułożyć.

----------


## 5zymon

Czyli co kupuję*np. taką pape

http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Papa-zgrze...tow-zlm2/26974

edit: O kurde myslalem ze to cena za 20m2  :wink:  a to za m2. To może wybieram jakąś tańszą?  :Smile: 

do tego palnik za ~ 150 i butlę gazową

Maluję dysperbitem. PO wyschnięciu podgrzewam rolkę i wykladam na podłodze az się przyklei?  :Smile:  Kładę jeden pasek obok drugiego czy nachodzę jednym paskiem na drugi? Nachodzę trochę na sciany czy na równo ze ścianami? Folie fundamentową (przy scianach) wyciągam nad czy zostawiam pod papą?

----------


## mirek118

> Czyli co kupuję*np. taką pape
> 
> http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Papa-zgrze...tow-zlm2/26974
> 
> edit: O kurde myslalem ze to cena za 20m2  a to za m2. To może wybieram jakąś tańszą? 
> 
> do tego palnik za ~ 150 i butlę gazową
> 
> Maluję dysperbitem. PO wyschnięciu podgrzewam rolkę i wykladam na podłodze az się przyklei?  Kładę jeden pasek obok drugiego czy nachodzę jednym paskiem na drugi? Nachodzę trochę na sciany czy na równo ze ścianami? Folie fundamentową (przy scianach) wyciągam nad czy zostawiam pod papą?


u mnie nie smarowali dysperbitem tylko przygrzewali do chudziaka. Jeśli chodzi o izolację na bloczku fundamentowym to ja miałem papę, także do wystającej z pomiędzy bloczków papy przysmażyli tą termozgrzewalną. Jak chcesz to możesz na koniec poucinać paski z tej papy i zrobić taki zakład na ścianę dodatkowo. Pamiętaj, że do tynku ci nie złapie, także najlepiej do gołego bloczka

----------


## marnon

Dalem sie przekonac zeby pape dac jedyna watpliwosc jaka kupic by nie szkodzila moim domownikom... a moze to po prostu mit ze papa wydziela jakoes szkodliwe zwiazki

----------


## mirek118

> Dalem sie przekonac zeby pape dac jedyna watpliwosc jaka kupic by nie szkodzila moim domownikom... a moze to po prostu mit ze papa wydziela jakoes szkodliwe zwiazki


Ja założyłem że  to mit. Ale sprawdź sam.

----------


## marnon

wychodzi na to że to nie mit... drążyłem temat i zapytałem przedstawiciela Icopal w związku z czym otrzymałem taką odpowiedź :

W rozwiązaniach Icopal  proponujemy zastosowanie specjalistycznej papy FUNDAMENT 4.0 . Papa przeszła badania i otrzymała potwierdzenie braku emisyjności w postaci raportu  ITB który przesyłam w załączeniu . Papa nie ma negatywnego wpływu na styropian  a ponadto dzięki podwyższonej odporności na przebicie jest znacznie mniej podatna  na uszkodzenia w czasie prowadzenia robót budowlanych
niż tradycyjne papy (nie mówiąc o folii) . Montując ogrzewanie podłogowe  izolacja jest odseparowana od elementów grzewczych  warstwą termoizolacji  .

sam już nie wiem co robić, sprawdziłem na szybko m2 tej papy to ok 30zł :|

----------


## teka

> wychodzi na to że to nie mit... drążyłem temat i zapytałem przedstawiciela Icopal w związku z czym otrzymałem taką odpowiedź :
> 
> W rozwiązaniach Icopal  proponujemy zastosowanie specjalistycznej papy FUNDAMENT 4.0 . Papa przeszła badania i otrzymała potwierdzenie braku emisyjności w postaci raportu  ITB który przesyłam w załączeniu . Papa nie ma negatywnego wpływu na styropian  a ponadto dzięki podwyższonej odporności na przebicie jest znacznie mniej podatna  na uszkodzenia w czasie prowadzenia robót budowlanych
> niż tradycyjne papy (nie mówiąc o folii) . Montując ogrzewanie podłogowe  izolacja jest odseparowana od elementów grzewczych  warstwą termoizolacji  .
> 
> sam już nie wiem co robić, sprawdziłem na szybko m2 tej papy to ok 30zł :|


30pln to pieknie,tyle kosztuje mniej wiecej m2 posadzki material plus robocizna

----------


## rustin

To prawda , że jak nie równych chudziak to papy się nie daje bo nie da się dobrze zgrzać ?

----------


## Super*

cos w tym jest bo ja za tydzien klade chudziaka i pan od papy powiedzial zeby byl jak najbardziej gladki to nie bedzie mozliwosci jej uszkodzenia . A wiec dogadalem wylanie chudego z mixokreta z zageszczeniem i zatarciem jak przy gotowej posadzce  Cena 13 zl m² bez materialu .

----------


## marnon

czyli czy papa czy folia zawsze jest jakieś ale... tak się zastanawiam jak podejdzie wilgoć pod chudziak to papa niby nie przepuści wilgoci ? folia wiem może się uszkodzić, może styrodur na pierwszą warstwę dać na folię i będzie mniejsze ryzyko...

jaki poziom wód gruntowych uważa się za wysoki ? u mnie studnia chłonna ma 4m głębokości i woda tam nie stoi... do tego mieszkam na terenie gdzie jest kopalnia kiedyś rodzicie mieli studnie z wodą teraz wody nie ma ...

----------


## mirek118

> czyli czy papa czy folia zawsze jest jakieś ale... tak się zastanawiam jak podejdzie wilgoć pod chudziak to papa niby nie przepuści wilgoci ? folia wiem może się uszkodzić, może styrodur na pierwszą warstwę dać na folię i będzie mniejsze ryzyko...
> 
> jaki poziom wód gruntowych uważa się za wysoki ? u mnie studnia chłonna ma 4m głębokości i woda tam nie stoi... do tego mieszkam na terenie gdzie jest kopalnia kiedyś rodzicie mieli studnie z wodą teraz wody nie ma ...


Jak zaczniesz kombinować ze styropianem to cie wyniesie tyle co papa i normalny styro

----------


## Kejt_R

> Jak zaczniesz kombinować ze styropianem to cie wyniesie tyle co papa i normalny styro


A może wystarczy dysperbit, folia i warstwa perlitu pod styropianem?

----------


## CityMatic

> To prawda , że jak nie równych chudziak to papy się nie daje bo nie da się dobrze zgrzać ?


Nie prawda - papę zgrzewa się do siebie - papa do papy na zakład, a nie do posadzki(chudziaka)

----------


## CityMatic

> jaki poziom wód gruntowych uważa się za wysoki ? u mnie studnia chłonna ma 4m głębokości i woda tam nie stoi... do tego mieszkam na terenie gdzie jest kopalnia kiedyś rodzicie mieli studnie z wodą teraz wody nie ma ...


Chyba przyjęło się , że jeśli woda występuje ppz (poniżej poziomu zamarzania) to jest już wysoko  :smile: 
Są lata, że poziom ten jest wysoko i dochodzi do lokalnych podtopień, a są takie gdzie jest wyjątkowo nisko.
Nawet deszcz może spowodować podciągniecie kapilarne wilgoci do domu czy piwnicy, dlatego dobrym pomysłem jest jak najlepsze odizolowanie domu od zewnątrz

----------


## marnon

sprawa jest zrozumiała izolować się trzeba... ja jednak nie znalazłem informacji by papę można było stosować wewnątrz budynku, do tego nie wierzę że jak wilgoć podejdzie pod taką papę że sobie nie znajdzie miejsca by się przedostać wyżej... jak ktoś pisał ważne jest by ta wilgoć która jakimś cudem sie przedostanie pod posadzkę miała możliwość również wyjść... ja rezygnuję z papy, spróbuję grubej folii

a jest jakaś inna forma hydroizolacji podłogi na gruncie?

----------


## CityMatic

> sprawa jest zrozumiała izolować się trzeba... ja jednak nie znalazłem informacji by papę można było stosować wewnątrz budynku, do tego nie wierzę że jak wilgoć podejdzie pod taką papę że sobie nie znajdzie miejsca by się przedostać wyżej... jak ktoś pisał ważne jest by ta wilgoć która jakimś cudem sie przedostanie pod posadzkę miała możliwość również wyjść...


Wyjdzie tamtędy którędy się dostała, dobrze wykonana izolacja z papy i uwierz mi wilgoć w postaci podciągania kapilarnego się nie dostanie.

----------


## rustin

U mnie mówią , że jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Mam wykopany na działce przy domu dołek ok 1,5m . W chwili obecnej wody tam nie ma, ale jeżeli są ulewy kilkudniowe, ale nie deszczyk tylko porządne burze to jest ok 0,7m od powierzchni. Więc czy to dużo czy mało ciężko stwierdzić. Normalnie wody w dołku nie mam.

----------


## ra__f__al

Zgodnie z ITB, papa nie powinna być stosowana wewnątrz pomieszczeń ze względu na wydzielanie się szkodliwych substancji zachodzących w procesie utleniania.

Na chudziaka daj folię 0,5, potem styropian i na to folia 0,2 i będzie ok.

----------


## CityMatic

> .. ja jednak nie znalazłem informacji by papę można było stosować wewnątrz budynku



http://www.architekt.icopal.pl/?page...na=34&strona=1

----------


## marnon

mam kartę techniczną tej papy i nie ma tam napisane że do użytku w pomieszczeniu zamieszkałym... fakt nadaje się do piwnicy jak najbardziej ale nawet jeśli można ją stosować to cena ok 35zł/m2 niezachęca. Ja wybrałem grubą folię budowlaną .

----------


## ra__f__al

nie jest tak napisane, gdyż się nie nadaje.

----------


## CityMatic

> nie jest tak napisane, gdyż się nie nadaje.


Nie ma takiej papy która się nadaje, to jest prawda i jeśli ktoś chce znaleźć taki atest to nie znajdzie.

----------


## ra__f__al

> Nie ma takiej papy która się nadaje, to jest prawda i jeśli ktoś chce znaleźć taki atest to nie znajdzie.


tak też napisałem kilka postów wyżej  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

> tak też napisałem kilka postów wyżej


No i dobrze napisałeś co nie znaczy ze nie można ich stosować jako izolację chudziaka.
Kto bogatemu zabroni? a może trzeba napisać przezornemu?
Gdyby każdy produkt miał posiadać atest to by się człowiek nie wybudował.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ra__f__al

Wiesz, zabronić to nikt nie zabroni, tylko po co się truć, skoro można zastosować folię 0,5 i wyjdzie na to samo, tylko, że zdrowiej,
Ale jak to mówią... Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku...

----------


## DSQ

Folia 0,5 to to samo co papa termozgrzewalna 5 mm? Położona na względnie równym betonie betonie? Śmiem twierdzić, że ostre krawędzie ziaren piasku wystają co najmniej na 0,5 mm a mało kto ma taki chudziak, więc po co komu taka izolacja, która zamieni się w sito.
Papa pod konkretną wartstwą styropianu (20 cm) pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym "rozgrzeje" się maksymalnie do 15 stopni jeżeli nie mniej. 
Śmierdzieć nie będzie, chociaz atestu do wnętrz nie ma.

----------


## mirek118

> Folia 0,5 to to samo co papa termozgrzewalna 5 mm? Położona na względnie równym betonie betonie? Śmiem twierdzić, że ostre krawędzie ziaren piasku wystają co najmniej na 0,5 mm a mało kto ma taki chudziak, więc po co komu taka izolacja, która zamieni się w sito.
> Papa pod konkretną wartstwą styropianu (20 cm) pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym "rozgrzeje" się maksymalnie do 15 stopni jeżeli nie mniej. 
> Śmierdzieć nie będzie, chociaz atestu do wnętrz nie ma.


Zgadzam się. Widzialem jak wyglada folia po polozeniu na chudziaku i przejsciu po niej. Dziękuję za taką izolację

----------


## atelega

> Zgadzam się. Widzialem jak wyglada folia po polozeniu na chudziaku i przejsciu po niej. Dziękuję za taką izolację


mówisz chyba o folii malarskiej...

----------


## mirek118

> mówisz chyba o folii malarskiej...


no nie kolego. Mówię o foli budowlanej, bo taką też miałem kładzioną (w garażu). I dalej uważam, że jak komuś zależy na porządnej izolacji (jak wody gruntowe wysoko) to tylko papa zgrzewana.

----------


## DSQ

Nawet gdy wody gruntowe są nisko, nie należy lekceważyć izolacji poziomej. Woda w gruncie to nie tylko lustro wody gruntowej, ale także woda podskórna, opadowa, z roztopów. Cała ta wilgoć podciąga kapilarnie do góry, zatem zasypka pod posadzką ma prawo być wilgotna i tak należy założyć zawsze nawet jeżeli komuś się trafi że ma suchą jak pieprz. Ta izolacja pod posadzką parteru to jest najważniejsza rzecz w całym budynku i improwizacje z jakąś folią są totalnie nieodpowiedzialne, bo tego się już nie da naprawić.

Papa jest dozwolona do zastosowań wewnętrznych. 
W Niemczech, które mają o wiele bardziej szczegółówo unormowane przepisy budowlane reguluje to norma DIN 18195-4 (punkt 7.4 Abdichtungen der Bodenplatte), więc skąd są te pomysły, że to jest niedozwolone? 
Szczególnie nasi zachodni sąsiedzi mają obsesję co do przestrzegania wszelkich regulacji już nie mówiąc o szkodliwości a jakoś dają papę pod posadzkę. Polskie atesty higieniczne nie są obligatoryjne i wydawane na życzenie producenta, na podstawie archaicznego zarządzenia
w sprawie dopuszczalnych stężeń i natężeń czynników szkodliwych dla zdrowia wydzielanych przez materiały budowlane, który wyklucza z zastosowań wewnątrz pomieszczeń "produkty pochodzące z przeróbki węgla (smoła, lepiki), chociaż co prawda asfalt pochodzi akurat z przeróbki ropy.
 Natomiast nowym europejskim standardem jest system REACH dla wszelkich substancji i chemikaliów mogących mieć wpływ na zdrowie, który nowoczesne papy spełniają nie zawierając żadnych szkodliwych dla zdrowia substancji.
Dla zainteresowanych, poniżej pierwsza z brzegu karta bezpieczeństwa produktu ze strony niemieckiego Icopala dla ich pap dostępnych na tamtym rynku:
http://www.icopal.de/assets/files/pd...umenbahnen.pdf

----------


## ra__f__al

> Folia 0,5 to to samo co papa termozgrzewalna 5 mm? Położona na względnie równym betonie betonie? Śmiem twierdzić, że ostre krawędzie ziaren piasku wystają co najmniej na 0,5 mm a mało kto ma taki chudziak, więc po co komu taka izolacja, która zamieni się w sito.
> Papa pod konkretną wartstwą styropianu (20 cm) pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym "rozgrzeje" się maksymalnie do 15 stopni jeżeli nie mniej. 
> Śmierdzieć nie będzie, chociaz atestu do wnętrz nie ma.


Kolego chyba nie mówimy o tej samej folii...
Folia tzw 500-ka z atestem jest tak tarda i gruba, że nie ma takiej możliwości by się przetarła na chudziaku, ba polecam spróbować przebić ją np prętem. Gwarantuję, że to nie będzie proste.

Co do papy to w pomieszczeniu będzie można wyczuć nieprzyjemny zapach, a po drugie przypominam, że to czego nie czujemy często jest bardziej szkodliwe niż to co da się wyczuć.

----------


## DSQ

Jednak 500-ka oznacza tylko 500 mikrometrów, zatem 0,5 mm, więc może to jest faktycznie grube jak na folię, ale jest do niczego jeżeli ma stanowić hydroizolację. W innym razie producenci papy nie produkowaliby powłok do 10x grubszych dla tych samych zastosowań. Zastosowanie takiej folii jest kompletną amatorką niezgodną ze sztuką budowlaną i normami technicznymi. Nawet jak nikt nie podepta takiej folii, ułożona na powierzchni betonu ma prawo się sperforować w wielu miejscach pod samym ciężarem wylewki i obciążenia użytkowego. Oczywiście jest o jedno oczko bardziej rozsądne od tych, którzy robią to z taniej czarnej folii budowlanej, albo układają drogie płyty XPS w tym celu. 
Co do rzekomych szkodliwych substancji, to skąd ta wiedza? Papa asfaltowo polimerowa nie zawiera żadnych węglowodorów aromatycznych ani innych substancji szkodliwych. To jest napisane w karcie technicznej takiej papy. Fakt, że jest produktem z przeróbki ropy naftowej ma o tym świadczyć? Butelka PET, tapicerka samochodu i ta gruba folia również, więc coż z tego? 
Jest faktem, że czasami szkodzą substancje bezwonne, czego najbardziej jaskrawym przykładem jest tlenek węgla, lecz teza, że takowe substancje istnieją w papie jest zupełną spekulacją niezgodną z technologią jej produkcji. Obecnie w całej Unii jest obowiązek informowania na karcie wyrobu o wszelkich tego typu substancjach i gdyby były, to byłyby wymienione. Na rozpuszczalnikach, czy innych szkodliwych środkach są.

Papa pod posadzką jest umieszczona w milionach domów w całej Europie, w tym i w Polsce, więc jeżeli byłby problem z wyczuwalnym zapachem, nie byłoby tego wątku, bo od lat byłoby to zabronione. Gdy się przyłoży nos do rolki papy, to jest jakiś zapach bitumu. Tak samo jest zapach przy styropianie, folii PE i wielu innych tworzywach. Jednakże jeżeli to jest przywalone posadzką, czy zabudowane wewnątrz ścian, to w ogóle nie osiąga stężeń oddziałujących na człowieka, uwzględniając dodatkowo prowidłową wentylację pomieszczeń. Przypadki, kiedy komuś śmierdzi od jakiegoś abizolu na rozpuszczalniku, są innego rodzaju, bo takie lotne substancje przenikają z łatwością przez materiały budowlane.

----------


## _olo_

A są jakieś alternatywy dla folii i papy ?
Czy np warstwa folii w płynie a na to dodatkowo folia 0,5mm nie zapewni dobrej izolacji, przy okazji powierzchnia stanie się gładsza, mniejsza szansa na przebicie folii budowlanej ?
Folia w płynie na ok 25m2 to koszt ok 200pln więc nie jest to tragedia - taki zestaw dwuwarstwowy to połowa ceny samej dobrej papy a na papę wskazana była by też folia budowlana by ograniczyć ewentualny jej wpływ na styropian.

----------


## DSQ

Zależy co rozumiesz przez "folia w płynie". Zazwyczaj niektórzy mniej fachowo określają tę nazwą szlamy cementowo-polimerowe na przykład Aquafin 2K/M które wychodzą jakieś 40 zł/m2 za warstwę 3 mm. Więc to chyba nie to.
Jeżeli zadbamy, aby nic nie przebiło folii, to może się uda, szczególnie jeżeli rzeczywiście będzie dość sucho pod spodem. Niektórzy kładą arkusze pianki pod panele w tym samym celu. Niemniej podejście "200 PLN to nie tragedia" jest błędne z definicji, bo prawdziwą tragedią jest wilgoć w posadzce z którą nic nie da się zrobić. Zniszczy parkiet, panele, cokolwiek. Jedynym remedium jest już wtedy tylko skucie wszystkiego i zrobienie od początku.
Izolacja pozioma to jest membrana , która powinna być wręcz pancerna, a 0,5 mm folii na zakład nie brzmi przekonująco. To jest ostatnie miejsce, gdzie powinno się szukać oszczędności, bo to ma zapewnić skuteczną barierę przed wilgocią tak długo jak będzie stał ten budynek. Może będzie się to wydawać nawet przepłacone, ale być może zaoszczędziliśmy w ten sposób więcej pieniędzy niż nam się wydaje, o czym się nigdy nie dowiemy.

Jest takie profesjonalne rozwiązanie: membrana firmy Sika, pod nazwą Sikafloor A, która mniej więcej spełnia te założenia. Od dołu warstwa włókniny (żeby nic nie przebiło). Dalej siatka i właściwa membrana. Całość ma grubość 1,2 mm. Całkiem nieźle.
Cena: 18,75 EUR/m2. Jacyś chętni? 
(Dla porównania, wypasiona gruba papa 4-5 mm na poliestrze z SBS ok. 20 zł/m2)

----------


## beton44

Ale DSQ weź to komuś wytłumacz kto nigdy nie widział zgnitej podłogi drewnianej albo co tam.

Aha - w zasadzie  zdrowe jest podpiwniczenie budynku - wtedy problem ten /przynajmniej w kondygnacjach naziemnych/ zostaje mocno ograniczony  :wiggle:

----------


## _olo_

> Zależy co rozumiesz przez "folia w płynie". Zazwyczaj niektórzy mniej fachowo określają tę nazwą szlamy cementowo-polimerowe na przykład Aquafin 2K/M które wychodzą jakieś 40 zł/m2 za warstwę 3 mm. Więc to chyba nie to.
> Jeżeli zadbamy, aby nic nie przebiło folii, to może się uda, szczególnie jeżeli rzeczywiście będzie dość sucho pod spodem. Niektórzy kładą arkusze pianki pod panele w tym samym celu. Niemniej podejście "200 PLN to nie tragedia" jest błędne z definicji, bo prawdziwą tragedią jest wilgoć w posadzce z którą nic nie da się zrobić. Zniszczy parkiet, panele, cokolwiek. Jedynym remedium jest już wtedy tylko skucie wszystkiego i zrobienie od początku.
> Izolacja pozioma to jest membrana , która powinna być wręcz pancerna, a 0,5 mm folii na zakład nie brzmi przekonująco. To jest ostatnie miejsce, gdzie powinno się szukać oszczędności, bo to ma zapewnić skuteczną barierę przed wilgocią tak długo jak będzie stał ten budynek. Może będzie się to wydawać nawet przepłacone, ale być może zaoszczędziliśmy w ten sposób więcej pieniędzy niż nam się wydaje, o czym się nigdy nie dowiemy.
> 
> Jest takie profesjonalne rozwiązanie: membrana firmy Sika, pod nazwą Sikafloor A, która mniej więcej spełnia te założenia. Od dołu warstwa włókniny (żeby nic nie przebiło). Dalej siatka i właściwa membrana. Całość ma grubość 1,2 mm. Całkiem nieźle.
> Cena: 18,75 EUR/m2. Jacyś chętni? 
> (Dla porównania, wypasiona gruba papa 4-5 mm na poliestrze z SBS ok. 20 zł/m2)


Nie piszę tu w kontekście obniżenia kosztów a wyeliminowania problemu, z którego wynikają obawy o stosowanie papy i płynnych powłok asfaltowych do tych zastosowań - brak atestu i możliwego agresywnego wpływu na styropian (no i zapach, ale to jest moim zdanie mało prawdopodobne by on wystąpił), przy czym by to była alternatywa nie powinno być to droższe rozwiazanie od dobrej papy a jeszcze lepiej - zwykłej papy na siatce szklanej po 6zł/m2.
Mam na myśli standardowe folie w płynie np. http://allegro.pl/izolacja-folia-w-p...124152655.html + folia budowlana dodatkowo - na ile porównywalna skuteczność od papy - cena za m2 - 6zł przy jednokrotnym nakładaniu, przy dwukrotnym już podobnie do papy SBS.

O pomyśle stosowania geowłókniny pod hydroizolację słyszę pierwszy raz....ale uważam, że jest doskonały, również pod folię budowlaną - może skutecznie wyeliminować możliwość przebicia folii, pianka też ok o ile jest odporna na wodę i nie będzie gniła pod folią, zawsze to jakieś rozwiązania, które ograniczają możliwość uszkodzenia folii, w dodatku są to tanie i bezproblemowe rozwiązania.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ale DSQ weź to komuś wytłumacz kto nigdy nie widział zgnitej podłogi drewnianej albo co tam.
> 
> Aha - w zasadzie  zdrowe jest podpiwniczenie budynku - wtedy problem ten /przynajmniej w kondygnacjach naziemnych/ zostaje mocno ograniczony


Najlepszym zabezpieczeniem podłogi jest piwnica pod nią? Nawet nieogrzewana piwnica?
W starszym budownictwie (ze 40 lat temu) papę dawało się na mury piwnicy, pod strop żelbetowy piwnicy. U mnie mam papę na na stropie piwnicy pod ścianami parteru.
Więc co dać pod wylewki i styro podłogi parteru nad piwnicą nieogrzewaną?

----------


## mirek118

Papa termozgrzewalna i na to folia budowlana, dalej styropian i wylewka. W tym podłogówka - tak mam w piwnicy. 
Żadnego zapachu papy nie czuję - to jest moim zdaniem niemożliwe żeby coś było czuć. Papa nie ma szans sie tam nawet lekk9 podgrzać.

----------


## DSQ

> Nie piszę tu w kontekście obniżenia kosztów a wyeliminowania problemu, z którego wynikają obawy o stosowanie papy i płynnych powłok asfaltowych do tych zastosowań - brak atestu i możliwego agresywnego wpływu na styropian (no i zapach, ale to jest moim zdanie mało prawdopodobne by on wystąpił), przy czym by to była alternatywa nie powinno być to droższe rozwiazanie od dobrej papy a jeszcze lepiej - zwykłej papy na siatce szklanej po 6zł/m2.
> Mam na myśli standardowe folie w płynie np. http://allegro.pl/izolacja-folia-w-p...124152655.html + folia budowlana dodatkowo - na ile porównywalna skuteczność od papy - cena za m2 - 6zł przy jednokrotnym nakładaniu, przy dwukrotnym już podobnie do papy SBS.
> 
> O pomyśle stosowania geowłókniny pod hydroizolację słyszę pierwszy raz....ale uważam, że jest doskonały, również pod folię budowlaną - może skutecznie wyeliminować możliwość przebicia folii, pianka też ok o ile jest odporna na wodę i nie będzie gniła pod folią, zawsze to jakieś rozwiązania, które ograniczają możliwość uszkodzenia folii, w dodatku są to tanie i bezproblemowe rozwiązania.


Pierwsza rzecz, w kwestii awersji do papy: tak naprawdę, ilość substancji lotnych które mogłyby teoretycznie powodować wyczuwalny zapach, to jest jedyna rzecz o jakiej można dyskutować, ponieważ substancje szkodliwe nie są na pewno problemem. Jakieś toksyczne związki mogą się uwalniać przy zgrzewaniu papy, ale nie podczas użytkowania. Brak zawartości szkodliwych substancji jest zapisany na karcie technicznej każdej papy.
Co do zżerania stropianu, to jest jest to historia, którą w krajach anglojęzycznych określa się kategorią "urban legend", czyli irracjonalny pokutujący mit, w który wierzą duże grupy ludzi mimo żadnych podstaw. To się wzięło od złej reputacji pap smołowych, które zniknęły z budownictwa 30 lat temu. 
Papa asfaltowa pożera styropian dokładnie w takim samym tempie jak potwór z Loch Ness i Yeti pożerają ludzi. Naprawdę.

Co do zapachu, to stosuje się to na zbyt masową skalę bez konsekwencji, żeby to wykluczać z zastosowania pod posadzkę. Na pewno jakaś śladowa emisja substancji lotnych jest (fachowo to się nazywa LZO - lotne związki organiczne). Jest również od mebli, farb, lakierów, wykładzin, styropianu. Te stężenia nigdy nie są zerowe, ale chodzi o to, żeby były możliwie najniższe, w granicach norm. Jeżeli te substancje się gromadzą nadmiernie, to mamy coś, co się określa jako Sick Building Syndrome, co jest całkiem poważnym problemem, więc tu pomaga rozsądny wybór materiałów i dobra wentylacja.

Nie ma w tym nic złego, że zastanawiasz się nad skutecznym rozwiązaniem, które byłoby stosunkowo tanie.
Gdyby istniał materiał równie skuteczny jak papa w podobnej cenie lub tańszy, tylko wydzielający mniej LZO, to zapewne byłby stosowany powszechnie pod posadzki. Problem w tym, że jeżeli są takie materiały dobre jakościowo (grube membrany syntetyczne i szlamy), zamiast tańsze, to są sporo droższe.

Zatem papa, mimo, że trochę kosztuje, okazuje się jeszcze być najtańsza z wszystkiego co się nadaje. Tu powinna być papa elastyczna, więc raczej nie na siatce szklanej za 6 zł, przynajmniej nie na chudym betonie, który musi ulec jakimś spękaniom.

Odnosząc się do rozwiązania, które rozważasz, to niestety ani nie jest dobre, ani tanie.
Taka zwykła folia w płynie to jest dyspersja polimerów, która wg karty technicznej ma wodoszczelność 1 m słupa wody. Prawdziwe szlamy polimerowo-cementowe mają np. 20 m. To już obrazuje ile to jest warte.
Poza tym należy przyjrzeć się cenie: 200 zł za 25 kg. Instrukcja techniczna zaleca 2 warstwy dla osiągnięcia 1 mm grubości. Wtedy wydajność wynosi 1,4 kg/m2 zatem czyli 1 m2 wychodzi nas 11,20 zł. Tyle, że taki jeden milimetr dla tego typu substancji to jest raczej marnie. Może starczy od biedy w łazience, ale na pewno nie w gruncie. Jeżeli spojrzymy to instrukcje stosowania dowolnego szlamu z prawdziwego zdarzenia, to dla izolacji przeciwwilgociowej grubości zaczynają się od 2 mm. I to są materiały z zupełnie innej planety jeżeli chodzi o ich parametry. 
Czyli, gdyby to pogrubić do 2 mm, to już mamy 22,40 zł/m2. To za tyle znajdziemy już szlamy do profesjonalnych zastosowań (np. Koester szary NB1), no i już jest sporo drożej od papy.
Niemniej stosowanie na chudziaku wszelkich mas płynnych, czy to szlamów, czy KMB, nawet tych najlepszych, jest dosć problematyczne. Chudy beton to nie jest materiał konstrukcyjny, a będąc niezbrojony pęka sobie od skurczu i obciążenia w niekontrolowany sposób. Jeżeli położymy izolację w arkuszach, to nie jest to powód do zmartwienia, ale taka powłoka z masy może niestety spękać razem z chudziakiem jeżeli rysy będą odpowiednio szerokie. I wówczas cała powłoka jest już do niczego.
Rozwiązaniem tego mankamentu jest zrobienie prawdziwej zbrojonej płyty posadzkowej z betonu konstrukcyjnego 12-15 cm i tak w zasadzie należy robić, co aż tak dużo droższe nie jest. Z konstrukcyjnego punktu widzenia to jest dużo lepsze, bo można na tym postawić ścianki działowe i nie martwić się czy siądą na podsypce czy nie. 

Natomiast na pewno nie należy liczyć tu na folię budowlaną. To nie jest w ogóle materiał do hydroizolacji, tylko folia ochronna. Wszelkie membrany z tworzyw np. Grace Bituthene ma w okolicach 1,5 mm a nie 0,5 mm, więc to jest po pierwsze za cienkie, a po drugie, równie ważne, nikt tego nie bada na starzenie. A to nie ma prawa skruszeć i rozpaść się po 30 latach i zacząć puszczać wodę. 

Pod tym względem asfalt jest prawie wieczny. Zatem moim zdaniem optymalnym wyborem jest gruba termozgrzewalna papa z SBS. Na to nie zaszkodzi warstwa folii PE z zakładami nawet uciąglona pod ściany, żeby jeszcze bardziej ograniczyć jakieś śladowe latające zapachowe chemikalia, na to dużo styropianu, folia technologiczna-poślizgowa i jastrych z podłogówką lub bez.

----------


## DSQ

> Więc co dać pod wylewki i styro podłogi parteru nad piwnicą nieogrzewaną?


Nic. 
Wręcz wszelka izolacja mogłaby zaszkodzić, bo para z parteru dyfuzyjnie przenika przez strop i jak natrafi na folię/papę po zimnej stronie to zwiększa to ryzyko kondensacji. Za to jak już, należałoby dać folię w funkcji paroizolacji na styropian, szczególnie w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych. I tak się daje folię przed zalewaniem wylewki, więc zasadniczo tak z reguły jest.
Hydroizolacja pozioma na poziomie 0,0 nad piwnicą ma być tylko w ścianach żeby odciąć wszelką możliwość podciągania kapilarnego po ścianie do góry.

----------


## JarekKRK45

Bardzo jestem ciekawy jak ta dyskusja o wyższości papy nad folią się skończy ...

----------


## Salah

sam się zastanawiałem czy folia czy papa.
 Jestem już po układaniu styropianu  i wiem jedno FOLIA NAWET rozłożona NA PAPIE PODCZAS PRAC BUDOWLANYCH  jest standardowo narażona na sito !  
Papę mam 0.4 termozgrzewalną a na to folię z atestem 0.3. wystarczy dosłownie troszkę piasku drobnego kruszywa pod butem na folii i mamy ładne sitko  :smile:   musiałem doklejać na folię folię  :smile:  w miejscach najcześciej uczęszczanych podczas układania stro! 

Nie ISTNIEJE dla mnie TAKIE POJĘCIE jak IZOLACJA POZIOMA NA CHUDZIAKU Z FOLII !  nie ma czegoś takiego  :smile:  a że ludzie tak to nazywają i wieżą że folia taka stanowi choć promyk izolacji są w totalnym błędzie  :big grin:

----------


## mirek118

> sam się zastanawiałem czy folia czy papa.
>  Jestem już po układaniu styropianu  i wiem jedno FOLIA NAWET rozłożona NA PAPIE PODCZAS PRAC BUDOWLANYCH  jest standardowo narażona na sito !  
> Papę mam 0.4 termozgrzewalną a na to folię z atestem 0.3. wystarczy dosłownie troszkę piasku drobnego kruszywa pod butem na folii i mamy ładne sitko   musiałem doklejać na folię folię  w miejscach najcześciej uczęszczanych podczas układania stro! 
> 
> Nie ISTNIEJE dla mnie TAKIE POJĘCIE jak IZOLACJA POZIOMA NA CHUDZIAKU Z FOLII !  nie ma czegoś takiego  a że ludzie tak to nazywają i wieżą że folia taka stanowi choć promyk izolacji są w totalnym błędzie


Zgadzam się. Ktoś kto już przeszedł ten etap to nie traktuje tej dyskusji jak dyskusji o wyższości świat jednych nad drugimi tylko jest to rzecz oczywista. Folia nie przetrwa etapu w stanie nienaruszonym.

----------


## grend

wiadomo że folia na chudziaku to nie jest żadna izolacja... ale jak na chudziaku położy się 2 cm XPS i na to folię to wtedy jest to izolacja

----------


## rustin

Kilka tygodni temu kładłem panele, na wylewce była folia i na tym wykładzina. Po jakiś 8 latach jak wywaliłem wykładzinę folia wyglądała na całą. Wziąłem ją pod światło i nic nie widziałem aby były jakieś dziurki. Rozłożyłem ja nad miską i nalałem na nią wody. Nic nie przeciekało więc folia cała. 
Dodam ,że folia nie byłą typowo budowlana ani jakaś gruba. Dlaczego opinia w takim razie , że folia to nie izolacja i po kilku latach jest jak sitko ?

----------


## Gos**c

> *Kilka tygodni temu* kładłem panele, na wylewce była folia i na tym wykładzina. *Po jakiś 8 latach* jak wywaliłem wykładzinę folia wyglądała na całą.


Rozumiem co chciales napisac ale musialem czytac to kilka razy  :smile: 

Co innego folia na chudziaku a co innego na wylewce. Chudziak to struktura a wylewka jest gladka.

----------


## rustin

Trochę nie po polsku napisałem  :smile:  8 lat po położeniu folia na posadzkę została ona zdjęta i sprawdzona jw  :smile: 
Napisałem wylewka, ale ona nie jest gładka bo była lana z betoniarki i łatą ściągana. U mnie na budowie chudziak już jest bardziej gładki  :smile:

----------


## gspdibbler

Możecie doradzić czym (poza zgrzewaniem) połączyć dwie papy tak żeby uzyskać szczelne połączenie?


Mam taki problem, że w piwnicy mam ledwie 2 cm papy (nie wiem jakiego typu) wystającej spod bloczka i muszę to jakoś połączyć z papą termozgrzewalną którą chcę położyć na podłodze - myślałem żeby użyć jakiegoś rodzaju KMB (czy innego lepiszcza) , posmarować pod tymi 2 cm , posmarować po tej papie z wierzchu  posmarować beton na jakieś 15 cm od ściany i pewnie jeszcze z 15 cm w górę ściany i na to położyć papę termozgrzewalna z wywinięciem na ścianę tak aby się przykleiła - tak będzie dobrze?


Jakiego środka użyć, a może zrobić to inaczej?

----------


## Czortek

Odświeżam wątek.
Jaką papę polecacie na chudziak, pod ogrzewanie podłogowe?

----------


## MiśYogi

A co to ma dać?

I co masz już zrobione?

----------


## Czortek

Póki co dom w budowie.

Izolacja podłogi na chudziaku

----------

